# Dark Matter Experiment



## RJM Corbet (Mar 28, 2012)

Detecting/measuring dark matter (1hr video). Ignore the corny title. It's the latest research, within the last few months. They haven't detected it yet, time expected for results:  10 - 15 years.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyV-LXXLN3c&list=PLFDBBAE492FBAF753&index=1&feature=plpp_video

Persevere with the intro, the sound/video quality improves


----------

